# Home made fork straightener.



## vincev (Jul 9, 2013)

I used my home made fork straightener today and it worked great.All you have to remove is the front tire. the bolt is like an axle.I snug up the inside nuts so the blades are solid.Put the u shaped piece over the bottom bracket,put the hook part of the jack in the center of the "axle" and jack it up to push the fork back to straight.


----------



## Boris (Jul 9, 2013)

Any tips on how to straighten a spoon?


----------



## vincev (Jul 9, 2013)

Damn,your here already?I thought I could avoid your comments for a little while.


----------



## Boris (Jul 9, 2013)

Isn't it hard to eat with a tire on your fork?


----------



## vincev (Jul 9, 2013)

I guess I deserve this.


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 9, 2013)

What, you don't have a swingset?

I have been thinking about something like this except using a hydraulic bottle jack.  I imagined that a 4 inch long by 5/16 rod, unaided, would bend though.  Apparently not?


----------



## vincev (Jul 9, 2013)

I dont have a park close enough to use their swing set. The fake axle did not bend .Make sure it is solid and tight on the fork blades.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 9, 2013)

put a fork in your contraption so stupid folks like me can figure it out.....


----------



## vincev (Jul 9, 2013)

I will tomorrow Bri.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2013)

But Bri's fork is bent NOW!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 9, 2013)

vincev said:


> I will tomorrow Bri.




this should be in the joke thread.... how do you keep a bike guy in suspense?


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 9, 2013)

*Bend Over -- Here It Comes Again !!*

vincev ... looks like you've developed a prizewinner there -- Good Form !!!

...............  patric


----------



## vincev (Jul 9, 2013)

I posted a thread with the pictures under general discussion so Dave has another thread he can trash.So far this one is getting some funny responses.lol


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 9, 2013)

vincev said:


> I posted a thread with the pictures under general discussion so Dave has another thread he can trash.So far this one is getting some funny responses.lol




View attachment 103957
Found this on ratrod..... Seems like you might bend something else in the process??


----------



## Boris (Jul 9, 2013)

fatbar said:


> View attachment 103957
> Found this on ratrod..... Seems like you might bend something else in the process??




Don't worry, that's only the neighbor's gas pipe.


----------



## Boris (Jul 9, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> this should be in the joke thread.... how do you keep a bike guy in suspense?




how....how....HOW????????????


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2013)

fatbar said:


> View attachment 103957
> Found this on ratrod..... Seems like you might bend something else in the process??




Looks like some Medieval torture device!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2013)

But soon, the bike get's it's revenge!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 9, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> But soon, the bike get's it's revenge!!!




Now that's what I call keeping a guy in suspense!


----------

